# 26-1/2" Pneumatic Rims



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 12, 2013)

I have a set of 26-1/2" pneumatic rims on an 1892 bicycle and was wondering if anyone knows anything about these.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 12, 2013)

Kool cycle! Gee, I don't know anything currently available that might fit...... Good luck tho-


----------



## Iverider (Jul 12, 2013)

Are they 26.5" as measured? I think Robert Dean has the tires you're looking for.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?15281-single-tube-tires-28-x-1-1-2-quot/page2

You might contact him with your specs and see if they stretch enough to install, or if they're the right size to begin with.

Only other thing would be to stretch a 700c Tubular tire and fake it, but chances are, on that particular bike it'll stick out pretty glaringly.

Nice ride. Post more pics when you get a chance!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks Bri. And thanks Brian for the info.
Here is another photo.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 12, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> Are they 26.5" as measured? I think Robert Dean has the tires you're looking for.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?15281-single-tube-tires-28-x-1-1-2-quot/page2
> 
> ...




These rims an 1-1/2" wide. This must have been a mountain bike. :^)


----------



## bricycle (Jul 12, 2013)

looks a bit like mine, but yours definately older with the wider chain and radial spokes!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 12, 2013)

That looks very similar!
Can you take another photo in full sunlight?
Here is a similar bicycle sold at Copake.







http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...ord=hard+tire&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En


----------



## bricycle (Jul 12, 2013)

The Copake is just like yours!
California has WAY more sunlight than Chicago has....I'll do my best...

Can you snap a close-up of front and back of your fork crown area? thanks!!!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 12, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> That looks very similar!
> Can you take another photo in full sunlight?
> Here is a similar bicycle sold at Copake.
> 
> ...




I have chain like that if someone needs it....


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 12, 2013)

I might need your chain.
I think that my bicycle is maybe one or two years newer than the Copake bicycle. The parts that are slightly different are the chainring, chain, pneumatic rims (instead of hard tires), smooth lugged frame and the bottom of my rear fender is directly screwed to the bottom bracket instead of having a standoff post. Bri, do you have that standoff post. I would like to make a copy. I'm dying to know who manufactured the bicycle.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 12, 2013)

need a bit closer/clear shot of fork crown frt/back, but maybe you too could use a spoon brake set-up.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh yes. Mine uses the spoon brake. Sorry about the lousy photos. I used my iPad to take the photos and it was late afternoon with poor lighting. I should have used my Cannon digital cam.
My fork is identical to the Copake bicycle fork. It has a spoon brake rod hole through an ear in the front of the fork and another identical ear on the rear of the fork for the fender fastener.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 12, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I have a set of 26-1/2" pneumatic rims on an 1892 bicycle and was wondering if anyone knows anything about these.




Also notice the the bottom bracket and the seat tube bracket are one-piece, where as my my bicycle has two separate pieces. Maybe this is why my does not have the fender post.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 12, 2013)

Aha! Yours also won't take the real ancient chain like the copake does. all three of our BB's are a bit similar in shape tho-.
Do you have your front brake assy? Might be able to adapt spoon to your fork tho...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 12, 2013)

All of the spoon brake parts are missing, only the light bracket with the brake rod through hole is existing. It would be nice to copy all of the parts from an original. Maybe they updated the chain design for less friction.
Here is another photo of the chainring.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 12, 2013)

Yours has the earliest? "skip" roller chain.  This one had a non-skip style circa 1891...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 12, 2013)

Interesting bottom bracket chain tensioner.
This must predate the rear dropout chain tensioner.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 14, 2013)

Here's the old girl in all her glory....


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 14, 2013)

Man that's cool stuff. Love seeing the old chains and bottom brackets and how things were back then!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 14, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Here's the old girl in all her glory....




Bri,
Your bicycle has many subtle differences. The seat tube mounts on top of the BB and the BB has an oiler plug. My frame seat post mounts to the down tube.
The frame lugs on yours are larger diameter than the tubes. My frame has same size lugs and tubes.
Your fork is different, too. Your seat post has a bushing in the seat tube. My seat post has no bushing.
The fork crown appears to be backwards. You would think that the two ears on the crown would support the spoon brake rod?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 14, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Bri,
> Your bicycle has many subtle differences. The seat tube mounts on top of the BB and the BB has an oiler plug. My frame seat post mounts to the down tube.
> The frame lugs on yours are larger diameter than the tubes. My frame has same size lugs and tubes.
> Your fork is different, too. Your seat post has a bushing in the seat tube.
> The fork crown appears to be backwards. You would think that the two ears on the crown would support the spoon brake rod?




I finally added pics to my "spoon brake thread" check them out. The two ears are the pivot point for the spoon..see another style...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow! That's a very nice design for the brake hinge.
Nice job on the parts.
I could use a lever handle and pivot clamp for the handlebars.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 14, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Wow! That's a very nice design for the brake hinge.
> Nice job on the parts.




those are the originals.... haven't made them yet...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 14, 2013)

Can I please get a copy of the brake lever assembly from you?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 15, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Can I please get a copy of the brake lever assembly from you?




yer on the list. bri.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you. 
Hopefully someone will find out the maker of this bicycle.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 16, 2013)

This 1893-1894 Templar bicycle, made in Chicago, looks very similar to mine.
http://templar-1892.straight-seat-t...ties.the-safety-bicycle.antique-bicycles.net/


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 16, 2013)

Here is an 1895 Templar from the Cabe.
I think that I would bet that mine is a Templar.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?32728-1895-Templar-back-on-the-road


----------



## sqrly (Jul 16, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Aha! Yours also won't take the real ancient chain like the copake does. all three of our BB's are a bit similar in shape tho-.
> Do you have your front brake assy? Might be able to adapt spoon to your fork tho...




That real ancient chain on the copake is still being made.  I have a few brand new links.  It is called "Steel Detachable chain" and sold for farm equipment.  That is the cast style and my former employer is the only company stamping the stuff from flatstock in the USA, but I think there are a couple companies world wide that make the stuff.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 16, 2013)

I grew up on a farm and remember seeing that style chain.


----------

